# Eastbound Southwest Chief



## Pat M (Jun 10, 2019)

We are traveling from LA to Chicago in November. Will we be able to see any of the scenery? Seem like a lot of the most beautiful part of the route will be in darkness. I wonder if we should reschedule.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 10, 2019)

Reschedule to what? West coast trains headed east typically depart late afternoon/early evening so, you will be in the same situation on other trains. Your only LA to Chicago choices are the the Texas Eagle which departs LA at 10PM and the SW Chief at 6PM. Unfortunately, you will be in darkness until eastern Arizona/western New Mexico depending on timekeeping.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 11, 2019)

Daytime and nighttime segments are roughly the same areas both directions.

You will have the Red Cliffs near Gallup, Glorietta and Raton Passes in daylight both directions. Kansas and the Mojave desert at night.

What is it you think you are missing?


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 11, 2019)

The daylight will be less that time of year but you should still see plenty of good scenery.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 11, 2019)

It will be daylight in much of northern New Mexico, much of which is quite beautiful with mountains and all that. Some of railtracks are by roads, so one can see that part by car also, but on some of the route, there are no roads and the only way to see that beautiful scenery is by rail. I'm going to be taking SWC eastbound from ABQ this August and am excited for the trip already.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 11, 2019)

But yes, much of beautiful AZ will be in the dark.


----------



## Pat M (Jun 18, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> Reschedule to what? West coast trains headed east typically depart late afternoon/early evening so, you will be in the same situation on other trains. Your only LA to Chicago choices are the the Texas Eagle which departs LA at 10PM and the SW Chief at 6PM. Unfortunately, you will be in darkness until eastern Arizona/western New Mexico depending on timekeeping.



I meant, try to reschedule to September, when at least the days are longer. But thanks anyway. I guess it doesn't matter. We will just see what we see.


----------



## Pat M (Jun 18, 2019)

Pat M said:


> I meant, try to reschedule to September, when at least the days are longer. But thanks anyway. I guess it doesn't matter. We will just see what we see.



I appreciate the comments, tho. I am excited for the trip. Thank you all. 
Especially those who didn't make me feel like an idiot. this is only my second cross country train trip. So what do I know? Not much.


----------



## Pat M (Jun 18, 2019)

zephyr17 said:


> Daytime and nighttime segments are roughly the same areas both directions.
> 
> You will have the Red Cliffs near Gallup, Glorietta and Raton Passes in daylight both directions. Kansas and the Mojave desert at night.
> 
> What is it you think you are missing?


----------



## Willbridge (Jun 18, 2019)

If you get a chance, try to read some of the history of the region that the _Chief_ covers in the day between Gallup and La Junta. Like the Overland Route through Wyoming, it's a lot more interesting when you have some background on it. Once a week this winter I was on a Denver bus that passes by an old stone building in an industrial area. It was where the Union soldiers assembled for their record-setting march to the battle of Glorietta Pass, furthest west engagement of the Civil War. At Raton Pass you are on the right-of-way bought from Uncle Dick Wooten, toll-road entrepreneur. It was a long, sweaty climb for wagon trains, so he made additional revenue by selling liquor distilled with questionable quality controls. Enjoy your trip!

https://www.battlefields.org/learn/civil-war/battles/glorieta-pass


----------



## Pat M (Jun 23, 2019)

Willbridge said:


> If you get a chance, try to read some of the history of the region that the _Chief_ covers in the day between Gallup and La Junta. Like the Overland Route through Wyoming, it's a lot more interesting when you have some background on it. Once a week this winter I was on a Denver bus that passes by an old stone building in an industrial area. It was where the Union soldiers assembled for their record-setting march to the battle of Glorietta Pass, furthest west engagement of the Civil War. At Raton Pass you are on the right-of-way bought from Uncle Dick Wooten, toll-road entrepreneur. It was a long, sweaty climb for wagon trains, so he made additional revenue by selling liquor distilled with questionable quality controls. Enjoy your trip!
> 
> https://www.battlefields.org/learn/civil-war/battles/glorieta-pass



Sorry, I keep reposting, rather than actually commenting! I appreciate this link. I do love history, so any books you can recommend, I'd be interested. I am going to get the USA by rail. I have read quite a bit of 'old west' stuff. History is what makes travel interesting to me. Thanks.


----------



## Willbridge (Jun 24, 2019)

I live a few minute's walk from the central library in Denver, so I haven't collected much that I can recommend for you, but for your SWC ride I can suggest some oldies that might still be in your public library system or for sale on-line:

Lavender, David; _Bent's Fort; _Doubleday; Garden City, NY; 1954. It has been criticized in more recent times for political incorrectness, but it's perfect for the middle day on the Santa Fe. [For non-history fans, it's the story of the collision between three countries - the United States, Mexico and Texas and the sovereign indigenous nations. It's a cultural history as well as covering politics.]

Roberts, Gary L.; _Death Comes for the Chief Justice; _University Press of Colorado; Niwot, CO; 1990. Political violence in New Mexico, including the VERY distant relative of mine who was a part of it.

Marriott, Barbara; _Outlaw Tales of New Mexico; _2nd edition; Twodot - Globe-Pequot Press; Guilford, CT; 2012. True stories of the Land of Enchantment's most infamous crooks, culprits and cutthroats. Be sure to read "Hoodoo Brown and the Dodge City Gang" - organized crime arrived in Las Vegas, NM on the same rails you'll be riding.

Some insight into the legacy of those days comes from the Taylor Ranch Case:

https://www.hcn.org/issues/160/5180
http://larrycalloway.com/taylor-ranch/
https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6676185


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 24, 2019)

I read _Appetite for America_ several years ago and really enjoyed it. You'll get to see one of the historic Harvey Houses when you stop in Las Vegas, NM.

Since you're heading east, you'll want to be on the left side of the train when you arrive in Las Vegas. The building is visible just past the station. If you're in a sleeper, you'll probably stop right in front of it.

They actually just reopened the hotel a couple months ago. It had been closed for 70 years. You can see some pictures here: 

http://castanedahotel.org/


----------



## Pat M (Jun 26, 2019)

Willbridge said:


> I live a few minute's walk from the central library in Denver, so I haven't collected much that I can recommend for you, but for your SWC ride I can suggest some oldies that might still be in your public library system or for sale on-line:
> 
> Lavender, David; _Bent's Fort; _Doubleday; Garden City, NY; 1954. It has been criticized in more recent times for political incorrectness, but it's perfect for the middle day on the Santa Fe. [For non-history fans, it's the story of the collision between three countries - the United States, Mexico and Texas and the sovereign indigenous nations. It's a cultural history as well as covering politics.]
> 
> ...




This is all quite interesting. Thanks!


----------

